# Pikachu!



## Naarg (10. März 2009)

Hallöchen,
habe neulich dieses eine brilliante Idee gesehen und möchte das Spielchen auch hier einführen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist Pikachu.

Schritt 1: ladet euch Pikachu runter.
Schritt 2hotoshopt/ Paintet an dem Bild rum.
Schritt 3: Postet eure Ergebnisse hier <3

Edit: habe noch ein Template gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (10. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die verschmelzung zwischen Pikachu und meinem Avatar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier krüpplige Paint Arbeit...


macht eure eigenen Pikachus, oder kommentiert

PS: Gebt euer bestes/schlechtestes


----------



## Maladin (10. März 2009)

Greif an Mr. T-Kachu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Konov (10. März 2009)

Retard-Pikachu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (10. März 2009)

chuck-pika
#inspirated by maladin YOU MADE MY YEAR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koom (10. März 2009)

Bevors Lillyan oder galinda tut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (10. März 2009)

Mit Paint.NET kommt da bei mir sowas raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Mein Aufs-Maul-Pikatchu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Tolles Spiel <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pikamer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Pika



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pikalisa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pika Wittler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pika zwegat


----------



## Naarg (10. März 2009)

Gier schrieb:


> Bevors Lillyan oder galinda tut...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 OMG *** psst geheim *** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 sry mala


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mmmmh...


----------



## Naarg (10. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. März 2009)

Gier schrieb:


> Bevors Lillyan oder galinda tut...


Mift, zu spät :>

Muss kalt PikaKitty herhalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2009)

Emo-kachu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (10. März 2009)

SPARTAAACHUUUUU!!!


----------



## Mishua (10. März 2009)

oh gott auf was für tolle ideen ihr kommt ich lach mich weg

edit:
mein orginallike-kachu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (10. März 2009)

Watch for da lazah!! Shoop da Whooop!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

der pikachuklob!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (10. März 2009)

papiertüte pika




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. März 2009)

Bestes Forenspiel ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. März 2009)

Ninjachu oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. März 2009)

Wolle rose kaufe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. März 2009)

Unsichtbarer Pikachu


----------



## neo1986 (10. März 2009)

LOL musste ein weißes bild posten schurken pikatchu.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. März 2009)

warum gibts noch kein pedo kachu?^^


----------



## Naarg (10. März 2009)

mal eins


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. März 2009)

So nach den ganzen schönen Pikachus hier traut sich meins richtig hässlich zu sein. muahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seht das mutierte Pikachu und sterbt. !!!111einseinseinself


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

3 neue,aus aktuellem anlass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dr. Pikachu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Watchpika




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rorpika


----------



## Mefisthor (10. März 2009)

Augenpika



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Compika



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pika Helghast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pikachu Freeman



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## dragon1 (10. März 2009)

Ninjatchu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (14. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ninjatchu


Hatten wir schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Show them online!


----------



## Zonalar (14. März 2009)

Hier mein Bild^^

Strebertchu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (14. März 2009)

_*Mal sehen^^*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*xD Vampichu!*_

Epic Fail xD


----------



## Rodney (14. März 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Epic Fail xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter Schwede, lange nicht mehr so gelacht


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pirachu


----------



## Tade (15. März 2009)

*Oma-Pika*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Rabbchu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (16. März 2009)

*Troll - Pika <3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (16. März 2009)

Ich bins nochmal

Hipp, trendig und immer mit der Zeit gehend - iKachu ... Donnerblitzattacke :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Tade (16. März 2009)

*LSD-Pika
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Sooo mein wunderschönes Pikachu (lol) ist fertig, sogar mehrere.

Bisschen schlecht gelaunt heute was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



öhm ja. Ich würde mal sagen: "Failchu"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht mache ich sogar noch mehr.


----------



## Tade (17. März 2009)

*Baby-Pika*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (18. März 2009)

Greif an, Witchcachu!

*hex hex





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (18. März 2009)

chiefkatchu


(Mal auf die schnelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tyraila (18. März 2009)

soo hier mein tolles pikatchu xD ,.. da mein ps cs2 net ging musste paint herhalten


----------



## Tade (18. März 2009)

*Devil - Chu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

*Angel - Chu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MS Paint ftl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (18. März 2009)

Pacachu


----------



## Oonâgh (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein etwas verunglücktes Metal-kachu...

Ich hoffe, man verzeiht mir mein Ändern des Hintergrundes und des linken Armes ;>


@ jolk: Das is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoggachu
Level 11 (Elite)
Wald von Vertania


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paint ist epic win ;D


----------



## Blooddrainer (27. März 2009)

Pedochu


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ghostwolf Pika





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier hab ich mal selbst bisschen rumgekritzelt


----------



## Geezey (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



He w&#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#865; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794;ho Waits Behind &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#865; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794;The Wall. &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#865; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794; &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#865; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794;, &#789;&#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#1161;Z &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#1161; &#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#794;&#789;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#865; ALGO &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#1161;
H&#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#516;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#794;&#789;&#794; IS C&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;OMI&#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;NG > &#865;&#1161;


----------



## Vincent V. (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



avatar vom te geklaut sag, wenn ichs wieder wegmachen soll^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

auch mal 2 von mir:

1) augenbrauenachu! : http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/ecxrllkl/...nbrauenachu.JPG
2) pinacho! : http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/9xmm5jql/pinacho.JPG

Mfg


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Calvinchu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das klappt natürlich auch mit Hobbes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. März 2009)

Ich kann des net aber trotzdem mal was ^^

Orcatchu


----------



## Blooddrainer (29. März 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich kann des net aber trotzdem mal was ^^
> 
> Orcatchu


Richtig schlecht , aber gerade das machts doch saulustig !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2009)

ich wuerde es eher failchu nennen


----------



## Captain Kitsu (30. März 2009)

Lichkachu^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2009)

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/7326/picachuwantsyou.jpg !!!
Picachu wants you for the Pokemon army!


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

Kennykatchu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (6. April 2009)

Um mich hier mal zu beteiligen:

Hier ist
*TERMINACHU*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (7. April 2009)

pikagriffin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Spockchu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"It's life Jim, but not as we know it!"


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Lichkachu^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nerdkachu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(besser gehts mit Paint nicht)

@Selor Kith: Ist nicht gegen dich gerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> pikagriffin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der sieht eher wie Harry Potter aus^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mangachu


----------



## Maladin (9. April 2009)

Adolfchu wurde entfernt, da es nicht mit den Forenrichtlinien vereinbar ist. Fragen dazu bitte per PN an mich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Adolfchu wurde entfernt, da es nicht mit den Forenrichtlinien vereinbar ist. Fragen dazu bitte per PN an mich.
> 
> /wink maladin




Adolfchu.. lol


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *Adolfchu* wurde entfernt, da es nicht mit den Forenrichtlinien vereinbar ist. Fragen dazu bitte per PN an mich.
> 
> /wink maladin


ROOOFL haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Gute Idee, leider verwerflich gegen die Forenregeln. ja.. aber sah sicher nett aus ^^
Die Idee bekommt zumidnest den Preis für Innovativität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

geil^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Ich hab Adolfchu gesehn^^Wurd halt mit Paint gepinselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich konnte schmunzelt :>


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Milhouse?

Als Pikachu sieht der noch schwuler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelgorath (11. April 2009)

verdammt da bin ich ja mit der simpsons idee bissl zu spät aber wayne hier is meiner:
Homerkatchu!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Der sieht verdammt gut aus.^^


----------



## tschilpi (12. April 2009)

Danke fuer eure Pikachus - ich musste herzlich lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Der Homerkatchu ist dir gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier kommt Chucknorrischu !

Version 1 (billig):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Version 2 (selbstgemacht):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

geil ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (21. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hässlichchu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (21. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (24. April 2009)

Der Italienisch Kochichu xD


[attachment=7383icka.jpg]


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Yukiii schrieb:


> Der Italienisch Kochichu xD
> 
> 
> [attachment=7383icka.jpg]



Mama mia!  Diese Spagetthi schmeckte wie bei Mama zuhause!

Ein guter Pikachu, Yukiii


----------



## Yukiii (25. April 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (25. April 2009)

Hab da noch ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


DUDUCHU!!! 
mein dudu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



[attachment=7392:pica.jpg]


----------



## busaku (29. April 2009)

Geiler Fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Osamachu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

Ich hoffe man kann den zweiten gut erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

Glukachu ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (30. April 2009)

SEXYCHU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. April 2009)

Hach is der Thread Lustig^^Gogogo! Schickt euer Pokemon in den Kampf!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2009)

"Langsam" wird der Thread lächerlich ... ^^


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich find den Immer noch Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (2. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



What's your game?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (3. Mai 2009)

Pokemon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Ol@f (30. Mai 2009)

Pikachill



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (30. Mai 2009)

Kamikachu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (30. Mai 2009)

Ach herrlich. Gerade über den Threat gestolpert und gleich mal Paint geöffnet.


Erst mal der Chef -  Picardchu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und natürlich sein Sicherheitsoffizier - Worfchu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (30. Mai 2009)

Yokachu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

Maserchu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Borgchu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

*Sawchu!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab das Gefühl, ich werde langsam richtig gut mit meinen Gimp-Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

@Jigsaw Puzzle:
Ich weiß nicht wie Gimp ist (benutze Paint für meine Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber ich würde die Zauberstab-Toleranz etwas ändern.. dann kommt auch die ganze Maske druf^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Hehe ja das habe ich aber erst am Ende bemerkt, dass da ein paar Streifen fehlen und dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr neu anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

Jokerchu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Pika Potter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zombikachu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

Kniet nieder vor meinem DUMBLEKATCHU!  Ha hA hahahaha!


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

Und hier nochmal 2( das macht ja süchtig!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach miste warum geht des jetzt nicht?


----------



## Droyale (12. Juli 2009)

Shadowchu                    und Palachu (villeicht versteht ja wer was der gerade treibt :>)


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Kann mir bitte wer helfen wie bekommt man des so hin dass man die Bilder sieht?


----------



## Maladin (13. Juli 2009)

Nimm ein Format das für Webbrowser im allgemeinen geeignet ist (GIF, PNG, JPG) und lade es am besten bei einem Bilderhost hoch.


http://imageshack.us/
http://www.imagebanana.com/
http://imagehorst.de/

Danach kannst du das Bild besser im Forum einbinden. Versuchs mal.

/wink maladin


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Danke ich versuchs grad


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/ncfhwbmh/Yserachu.bmp.png

Yserachu

Danke für den Tipp, geht super!


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Illichu


----------



## Natar (13. Juli 2009)

ahaha bester thread welcher ich bisher hier gelesen hab hihi


----------



## Davatar (13. Juli 2009)

@Soldara: Rechts von dem Symbol "Link einfügen" hier über der Tippbox ist das Symbol "Bild einfügen". Da gibst Du Deinen Link ein, dann müsste das Bild hier erscheinen.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Das weiß ich doch aber da kommt immer diese Box mit dem Keuz drin, weil das nicht geht.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Ah ok dann liegts wohl an der ImageBanana-Seite. Versuchs mal auf ner andern Seite hochzuladen, wie zB: Image-Upload.de


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum gibts noch kein pedo kachu?^^



Glorix liefert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brudersicarius (24. Juli 2009)

Hier mein libling  BREE KACHU


----------



## Mayenn (24. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

/push

und hier: Darthchu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1903/rck7ug9i_gif.htm
Hab ne halbe Stunde drangesehen... Ich weiß, ich bin schlecht^^.
Lasst euch überraschen^^.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. August 2009)

OMG it's a 18-Year old Potential-Chu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Omg, hat der Typ das ernst gemeint mti der Frage? Wenn ja, dann ist er sowas von verarscht worden^^.


----------



## dragon1 (1. September 2009)

Hehehehe


----------



## riesentrolli (1. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1903/rck7ug9i_gif.htm
> Hab ne halbe Stunde drangesehen... Ich weiß, ich bin schlecht^^.
> Lasst euch überraschen^^.


das is so schlecht, dass es wieder geil is. ich komm ausm rofln nich mehr raus.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> OMG it's a 18-Year old Potential-Chu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

